# Pitbull/Dalmation Mix?



## AmandaMichelle

I recently saw a set-up from my local no-kill shelter and there was a picture of a Pit/Dal. mix named "moo-moo". His real name is Bullet, and today I found out definately why that was. He was spazzy, but from what I found out, he's been at the shelter since November and is now a year old. He is house-broken, and my only problem was that he jumps on people and it's something I'm concerned with, but I have a feeling that I can train him to stop.

Does this breed combination sound like a good choice? I have never owned a pit-mix, only springer spaniels, and I am researching on whether I am comfortable with him. I was able to grab him by the collar to put on his leash, and he was very playful with a ball. I told my boyfriend that he would have bitten someone by now if he was really aggressive, and the folks at the shelter have not heard of any attack on the dog. They said people don't want him because of his "pit" title and because he's just a little wild.

Any help?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

*That's great*

I'm glad you're considering adopting a dog! Dalmations tend to not be so bright, but with a pitty you're almost guaranteed a smart one! (sometimes too smart lol) I'd give him a shot if you really like him. Just because he's a pitbull doesn't mean he's going to go crazy or anything. Pittys are great animals that just need LOTS of attention. They are like kids... if you ignore your kid it's going to find trouble!up:


----------



## AmandaMichelle

Well yesterday my boyfriend and I spent about 45 minutes with him at the shelter throwing a ball and walking him. He would sit when I asked him to when I had the ball in my hand, and when we first put a vinyl leash on him he kept jumping at me and then eventually bit through it. We then got a chain leash and put it on him and he tried to bite it but eventually we were able to take him on a walk (after he jumped all over us.) I have a scratch and bruise on my leg from where he scratched through my jeans, but no biggie I wasn't worried about it because I knew it wasn't on purpose. He dragged my boyfriend all over, but I'm about to go to the shelter and walk him myself.

When I was filling out paperwork, he came up to me and I told him to sit and he did! He sat there with me while I was filling it out. I was so happy. I know he'll be a great dog, but I'm sure it will take him a little bit of time to get used to me and all... I mean he has been stuck in that shelter since November!! Poor thing. I'll take pictures today with him when I go and get him.


----------



## TashasLegend

Congrats on the new dog!

I would have to agree with Neela Pitty's and Pit mixes are the best! APBTs are NOT suppose to be human aggressive. Some can be dog agrressive though. He's probably hyper due to being in the shelter. He will settle himself down once he's in his new home and walked and played with on a regular bases. If you havent already please read up on the breed. Here's a good website- 
http://www.pitbulllovers.com/

And make sure you post up some pictures when you get a chance!!


----------



## redog

Ive known at least 100 of them and they are great! My Springer died just before I got my first pitbull.... Ill take a pitbull anyday:thumbsup:


----------



## AmandaMichelle

Okay here are a few pictures I took with my cell while taking "Bullet" on a walk today at the shelter.

They aren't the best, but you can take a look at least.


----------



## TashasLegend

Oh he's so cute! I love his freckles!


----------



## ericschevy

AWE...He's a looker..No worries though there's nothing better than a PIT...
Just like Tashaslegend said, Pits may have a tendency to dislike other DOGS, other than that pits are EXELENT companions.....You can't go wrong...:thumbsup:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

*Handsome!*

Great looking new dog! So were you able to bring him home?:thumbsup:


----------



## Judy

Oh I like the way he looks! Sounds like he just needs some training. The jumping on ppl can be a PITA when you don't break a dog from it. Either you can do it yourself or hit up an obedience class. Good luck with your adoption, and please keep us posted.


----------



## ratfynk

He's very cute - has that nice thick neck like a pit


----------



## AmandaMichelle

I'm filling out the paperwork tomorrow, and then the shelter takes him to the vet to get snipped (which I am hoping will calm him down some), and then we'll probably be able to pick him up on Friday morning. I'll take better pictures soon.


----------



## redog

hes awesome! you are going to be very happy with your decision


----------



## AMStaffRocky

He is sooo cute...!!!! I had dalmations my whole life and now that I am married and on my own we have a pit. My parent's still have a dalmation. In my opinion, you got the best of 2 dogs!!! They are both the best dogs, very devoted and very full of personality:thumbsup: Just a little hyper sometimesup:


----------



## AmandaMichelle

He's going to get snipped tomorrow morning and we'll pick him up in the afternoon. I'm so excited!!


----------



## MY MIKADO

That is so wonderful that you are getting a shelter dog. Dalmations are a very hyper dog lots of walks to help him settle down. I had a dalmation when my son was young I had to walk Marlow everyday 5mile walks I was in good shape but tired. I can't wait to see some more pictures of him he is so cute. I love all the black spots.


----------



## AmandaMichelle

NEW PICS!!!! 

Today was the big day. He seems to be adjusting fairly well. He growled once when Ted (my BF) told him to get off the couch and went to grab his collar, but that was it. Other than that, he's been playing with the toys we got him (a large tennis ball, a rubber tug toy, and a squeaky hedgehog).

He likes to play tugging games with all his toys, so that's why I got the large rubber tug toy.


----------



## cane76

just remember not to be fearfull around your new dog,and dont let him up on the couch/in your bed etc,get a good basic obedieance foundation on him...good luck.


----------



## MY MIKADO

Yepgood advice Cane. You can never show any fear of a dog you always act like you are the BOSS.


----------



## TashasLegend

He's so cute! Another thing you can do if he thinks he runs the show is the NILIF method. http://www.k9deb.com/nilif.htm


----------

